# stocks (Cdn. & U.S.) to consider buying if/when....



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....this current market takes a little breather in the next few days...? suggestions?


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Caterpillar (CAT) is a good one to consider. Infrastructure, border, etc. Trump mentioned them by name.

TransCanada (TRP) is an interesting one, because Keystone XL is back on. Market wasn't too excited about Trump victory for TRP, possibly because he mentioned 25% profit grab. Probably up for negotiation.


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> ....this current market takes a little breather in the next few days...? suggestions?


My answer is (mostly) not by specific name but rather by reference ...

I generally hunt within my sandbox unless something really interesting is going on like the oil crash or 2008. Nothing really interesting going on right now. So I review my holdings and see which is under weight and perhaps a lowish price. So on that basis, within the last 6 months or a year I have brought up MFC, RUS, CWL, BNS, and CM to the normal weighting of 4 to 5%. If I were to repeat this exercise today, RY, BMO, and HSE are the names at about 3% and under which would be candidates. 

Though as noted in another thread, I am just as likely to pay down margin at this point as I am sitting right at my margin target of 25% and am leaning to be more conservative going forward until my big 6 positions at 53% (down from ~60%) of portfolio unwind a bit more.

Actually here is a specific name: BBD.B. Everyone hates bomber and it has lost many people much money the last 10 or 15 years. I've been with it about that same 10 or 15 years and my current ACB is about $2.04, though I have booked some gains and dividends over the years, maybe 10 or 15% lifetime gain. People have no problem saying past good performance does not necessarily lead to future good performance, but are very inclined to say past poor performance is an unchanging constant thing. Maybe it isn't? The most recent quarter showed some progress. Technically the new plane is very highly regarded from everything I read. My involvement thus far has admittedly been a net waste of time, almost anything else would have done better. But that is all sunk cost in the history books. Today is the issue. Does BBD at $2 hold reasonable chances going forward?

I'd still also consider energy stocks. I about broke even (~+9%) on one which went private, made high double digits on one, and my other two are in small loss (-9 and -3%) right now. If we know nothing else, we know that we are 2 years closer to when oil rises again after the fall of late 2014.

hboy54


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Caterpillar (CAT) is a good one to consider.


 Isn't it too late?! looks too expensive , almost 52 weeks high.... even though pretty good dividend...



> Actually here is a specific name: BBD.B.


 still hold very small position ... just hope that it will do better 

op, just some blue chip dividend stocks, utilities and REITs, they came down a lot in last week...


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

just some blue chip dividend stocks, utilities and REITs, they came down a lot in last week...

Yup. +1

Really, are people not going to heat their homes this winter (utilities) or live or work in the cold (REITs)?


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

If you believe in Trump's plan to spend on infrastructure, think about sectors indirectly related to infrastructure. Names like CAT have already exploded to the upside. The safety sector is an offshoot to infrastructure, so a name like *MSA *comes to mind. It's done well over the past week, but nothing like CAT. I don't have this stock, but it's something I'm thinking about.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

My Own Advisor said:


> just some blue chip dividend stocks, utilities and REITs, they came down a lot in last week...
> 
> Yup. +1
> 
> Really, are people not going to heat their homes this winter (utilities) or live or work in the cold (REITs)?


I;m steadily adding to SRU.UN.... Canadians not doing to stop shopping in Walmart 
OP. if you don't hold already, pay attention on PM and MO, they came down a lot.... but people smoked and will smoke


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

good ideas here...anyone else...?(partic. on US side???)


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

_pay attention on PM and MO_
Why the recent big drop in these 2???


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

long X now sell market on close last trading day Dec 2016 (united states steel)


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> _pay attention on PM and MO_
> Why the recent big drop in these 2???


Almost all blue chips were down + California increased tax on smokes (MO) and mexican peso was sharply down (PM)


----------

